# Help and Advice > Coping with Depression >  Me again and really fed up

## Puggysusan

I feel tired and Exhausted. We still have our son at home loud music blaring out when he is not at work and the way he speaks to us is appalling. I have had high blood pressure for years but recently it has effected my eyes and breathing . So I went to the dr and it was 214 she called it crisis blood pressure. I have yo-yo for an ultrasound on my heart to see if its damaged in any way but I know my breathing is shallow. I have tablets to take when I remember to take them. But at the moment I am not interested in them I feel I am not bothered. I found a room to move into £200 bills inc I am so tempted but I would miss my husband and my dog do t say give the room to him as it says women only. I know if I went it would split everything up and there would be no going back at all.
My husband is as stressed as I am and our son carries on regardless. I hope there is something wrong with my heart it gets me out of this crap life. I want yo be normal like everybody else is it too much to ask

----------


## Suzi

Hi! Good to see you, although I wish it was because things were looking brighter for you.
I thought last time we saw you that you and your husband were going to be evicting your son? 
You have to take your meds regularly.... It sounds to me like you and your husband need to be a united force against your son and his appalling behaviour.

----------


## OldMike

Hi Susan it's essential you take your BP meds regularly as high BP is very dangerous, heart attacks, stroke etc. Your son is causing so much trouble at home, he needs to get his act together or he can find his own place IMO.

----------


## Paula

Im sorry things are so rough, hunni, but please, please, please take your medication, as prescribed and regularly.

----------

